# Pro racks vs Vision racks



## phoenixcookieball (Nov 17, 2010)

right first off the mark visions are cheaper and you get more for your money. (im debating a vision V35(around £890 with 22 tubs) or a pro rack 8 level 33lt rub rack 16 tubs (around £980) ) 

so my questions are: 
who has used these and what do they prefer?
anyone had any problems with either one?


thanks


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I have had no problems with vision racks, but pro racks are meant to be very good also. 

You get more tubs in the v35 but they are smaller than a 33L RUB (the V70 tubs are more 33l RUB sized, well a bit bigger actually) so it depends if you would need bigger tubs than what you get in the v35? If the v35 tubs are big enough then the visions are great and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.

Another thing, I prefer the vision tubs when it comes to cleaning, the corners are more rounded and easier to wipe out.


----------



## phoenixcookieball (Nov 17, 2010)

well to be honest i was only planning on getting the vision until i saw
a post on another forum where the vision rack had caught fire and melted and thats what made me think twice.
but the pro racks are expensive compared to vision.

what size tubs do you get in the v70 then? 
because my plan was to get the v35 and then use a few levels for 
some v70 tubs for my adult female royals (well when they are adults anyway).

i know someone else who also has a vision and because i saw that post
i even had a look on the internet to see if it had happend to anyone else
and couldnt find anything, but when my babies are involved i tend to worry a bit lol.
but if youve had no trouble with them either then im leaning back towards the vision. do you also use the heat cable in the rack?


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

phoenixcookieball said:


> well to be honest i was only planning on getting the vision until i saw
> a post on another forum where the vision rack had caught fire and melted and thats what made me think twice.
> but the pro racks are expensive compared to vision.
> 
> ...


I think the only reason the rack caught fire was a rat/mouse chewed through the stat probe and the heat cable overheated and the stat could'nt sense the temp rise.

Rob


----------

